# Dundee Support Group



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All

Please come along to the support group at Ninewells on Thurs 12th Sep at 6pm Seminar room C.  We are a small informal group who would love to welcome new members.

Please get in touch if you would like more info.

Thanks

Sarah


----------

